# baking soda/ baking powder-- safe to eat often?



## zoe196 (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on if baking soda/ powder is safe to eat on a regular basis? I have been making scones lately and ds and I love them-- plus they are quick and easy...but they have a lot of baking powder in them and I think I read something ages ago about it not being too good...can't remember why...

anyone?

TIA

Zoe, mamma to Thomas 01-06


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Look for a brand that's aluminum free (the baking powder, I mean). There is usually at least one brand at regular grocery stores IME.


----------



## zoe196 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks TanyaLopez, the baking powder I have contains disodium phospate and sodium bicarbonate and rice flour...so no aluminium. I wonder if it was aluminium that was the thing I recall being unsafe or if there is more to it?

Zoe, mamma to Thomas 1-06


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

The only thing that could be potentially problematic, besides the aluminum, is the sodium content- for those who actually have medical reasons to limit sodium intake, or for those who mistakenly beleive that everybody should avoid salt.

Enjoy your scones and dont' worry about it!


----------

